# 'Portland Holidays Direct' Banner Ad



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I think there might be a script bug in this banner ad, that when displayed makes the whole page turn into an active link to the following....

http://www.portland-direct.co.uk/defaul ... ode=IRRC1D

? :-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Already told Jae about it :-/
It seems to be the only advert that the banner is showing except for the ******** specific ones (Forge etc.)
It causes a whole load of other issues as well... can't select text, can't place cursor in text windows etc etc (on Win2K IE6).

Unfortunatly nothing I can do about it - it's all in Jae's control.


----------

